# Replacement SnowEx Controller



## lex lawn (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a SnowEx V-Maxx 8500 spreader, and I need to replace the controller. It is model #D6835 (recently changed part # to D5716). After looking at the cost on the SnowEx controller I have considered the only other option I can find. That option is the OMEGA 2070 by Karrier Co. (www.karrierco.com). I was wondering if anyone has tried out the omega and if they were happy with it? Pretty big price difference, and appears to have have better electrical output. Anybody got an opinion?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

lex lawn;673869 said:


> I have a SnowEx V-Maxx 8500 spreader, and I need to replace the controller. It is model #D6835 (recently changed part # to D5716). After looking at the cost on the SnowEx controller I have considered the only other option I can find. That option is the OMEGA 2070 by Karrier Co. (www.karrierco.com). I was wondering if anyone has tried out the omega and if they were happy with it? Pretty big price difference, and appears to have have better electrical output. Anybody got an opinion?


Yes
The controller from Karrier will not just quit on you. Also if you do have problems Bob is only a phone call away. Do yourself a favor and buy a Karrier. I have a Karrier on my downeaster dump insert, well worth the money.

Regards Mike


----------

